# 5 weeks Fluval Chi 6.6g need suggestion, also 2 days old new tank



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

Plants are growing nicely even in the low light, gets a couple hours of natural light in the morning when sunlight gets in the room. Currently has 1 betta, 1 algae eating shrimp, and at least 3 trumpet snail in it. I am wondering if I can add a little more livestock in it, any suggestion? Also looking to get some plant for the ground. Carpeting plants are out of the question because of the low light. I bought some nano moss ball from ebay and should be arriving soon, maybe they will go in. What other choices do i have? not looking at java fern thou.

DIY'ed a lid so the shrimp cant jump out if/when chased by the betta . The moss wall is growing slooooowly because of the low light as well as being covered in black mesh. I predict that it will take about half a year or so to start looking like a wall

also bought a new 2.5g tank a couple days ago... not sure what to do with it. Just some plant trims from my main tank and some HC which i have left from long ago. And about 5 or so trumpet snail


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Your chi has a very nice minimalistic look in the front, 
you could probably put a few more amano shrimp (i'm assuming you have those)
if you want to cover some of that empty space up, you could put in some riccia stones there


----------

